
What ordinary people think a “blockchain” is; the term “Blockchain Technology” - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2019/04/29/what-ordinary-people-think-a-blockchain-is-and-the-weasel-term-blockchain-technology/
======
waffleguy
The author seems to know as little about blockchains as the people he makes
fun of.

